# MISSING PERSON: Ex CF Mbr lost in NSW Australia



## Thompson_JM (21 May 2013)

So to preface, Prabh is a friend of mine, and has been missing now for the better part of a week. 

While the odds of anything useful turning up by posting on here are slim, I'm willing to take any and every chance that something might help. He is a former member of my unit who had to release in order to attend law school in Australia. 

Below are pertinent links regarding his disappearance.  If anyone has any information please let me or the authorities know, so that the information can be relayed to those who need it. 

Many thanks for listening, and for your help.   :yellow:

https://www.facebook.com/HelpFindPrabhSrawn

http://m.canberratimes.com.au/act-news/skiers-join-search-for-missing-canadian-bushwalker-at-kosciuszko-20130520-2jvv8.html?skin=iphone


----------



## dimsum (21 May 2013)

I know someone who goes to law at Bond; maybe she'll have some more info.


----------



## Thompson_JM (21 May 2013)

Thanks. 

I really hope this has a happy ending...


----------



## tomahawk6 (21 May 2013)

Prayers for a happy outcome.


----------



## Thompson_JM (23 May 2013)

SAR reports hearing a male voice calling for help and responding to them. 

Hopefully it is him, and rescue is not far off......   :yellow:


----------



## VIChris (27 May 2013)

Hope all is well. Any updates for your friend?


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 May 2013)

Latest from NSW Police Force:


> A search for a bushwalker, missing in the Kosciuszko National Park, will go into its eighth day when it resumes tomorrow (Tuesday 28 May 2013).
> 
> On Monday 13 May 2013, 25-year-old Prabhdeep Srawn drove to Charlotte Pass Village in the Kosciuszko National Park where he intended to go for a bushwalk.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 May 2013)

Lets keep hoping for a good outcome. :yellow:

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2013/05/28/20853991.html

Australia scales back search for missing Ontario man 
By QMI Agency 

Australian police have scaled back the search for a Hamilton, Ont., man who has been missing in the mountains for more than two weeks.

Prabh Srawn, 25, a trained Canadian Forces reservist, was last seen May 13 before he went for a hike in Kosciuszko National Park in New South Wales.
Police said Tuesday ground crews and a helicopter have been searching the rugged and remote region for the last eight days.
No sign of Srawn has been found. 

"There comes a time when a decision has to be made over how long you keep searching. Following consultation with medical experts, examination of the conditions and weather forecasts we have decided to scale back the search," Supt. Shane Box said in a statement.

A scaled-back search will continue for two more days, he said. 

Srawn was in Australia to study law at Bond University.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 May 2013)

This from DFAIT....


> The Honourable Diane Ablonczy, Minister of State of Foreign Affairs (Americas and Consular Affairs) today released the following statement.
> 
> “Late last evening, we learned from our Canadian officials in New South Wales that Australian authorities had made the decision to scale back the search for Mr. Srawn.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thompson_JM (3 Jun 2013)

NSW Police have scaled the search back extensively. The family have now sent their own private teams in to try to find and recover Prabh. 

Currently the main search team employed by the family is Heading northwest of mount Townsend for 3 days to conduct a grid search in an area not previously explored. Hopefully they will have some good news.  :yellow:


----------



## Retired AF Guy (5 Jun 2013)

Contacted a friend of mine on Facebook who lives in Australia and asked her about what was happening. She didn't have much to say as she just got back from holidays, except to point out he was last seen in the Snowy Mountains* and that its now winter there, with snow in the mountains. Also stated that the authorities have called off the search. 

This  link  has some information on climate: "*The Snowy Mountains is one of the few regions that experiences four distinct seasons. Mountain weather can be extremely unpredictable and walkers are advised to be prepared for all conditions and check weather forecasts before setting out.*" 

* The mountain he was last seen on is the highest mountain in Australia.


----------



## Thompson_JM (6 Jun 2013)

Yup. 

All this is true AF Guy. 

Still wish I knew why on earth he chose to go alone.......   :'( It's most likely going to be a very sad ending to all this... 

The family is offering $50k CDN for his return/recovery. I think all of us are expecting a recovery at this point. Hopefully they can find his remains before the spring. can find his remains period.


----------



## RDBZ (7 Jun 2013)

This gives a fairly good summary of the search conducted:

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/act-news/lost-hikers-family-searches-for-answers-20130531-2nhmx.html

I noted the refence to  temperatures of -13 degrees.


----------



## kstart (7 Jun 2013)

I don't know Prahb or his family personally, but I've been following the story with concern.  I was hoping for better news.  I can see there's been a lot of effort, and many challenges.


----------



## Thompson_JM (10 Jun 2013)

Reward is up to $100,000 Cdn for the rescue or recovery. 

This really hammers home the point that money cannot buy anything.... 

I miss my friend.   :'(


----------



## Thompson_JM (11 Jun 2013)

It sucks. If anyone can ever take anything from this, Always have a plan, bring extra supplies, leave a route trace with friends, and NEVER GO ALONE! 


Not much we can do about it at this point though. Other than hope for some sort of conclusion. 

Thank you though. It's rough for all of us in the unit, and I cant even imagine how his family feels. My heart goes out to them.


----------



## Thompson_JM (14 Jun 2013)

http://www.cbc.ca/hamilton/news/story/2013/06/13/hamilton-prabhdeep-srawn-search-update.html

11 Members of the Hamilton Garrison including the RHLI, AsHofC and 31 Hamilton Service Battalion are going over to (Hopefully) bring Prabh home.

I'm proud to know all of you lads. Goodspeed, and good luck.    :yellow:


----------



## BeyondTheNow (14 Jun 2013)

Tommy said:
			
		

> 11 Members of the Hamilton Garrison including the RHLI, AsHofC and 31 Hamilton Service Battalion are going over to (Hopefully) bring Prabh home.
> 
> I'm proud to know all of you lads. Goodspeed, and good luck...



I have been following details of the situation from a few different outlets, indeed sad and unfortunate circusmtances--I am sorry for your friend. I do hope they make some progress and thoughts and prayers extended to family and friends.


----------



## Delaney1986 (14 Jun 2013)

Tommy said:
			
		

> http://www.cbc.ca/hamilton/news/story/2013/06/13/hamilton-prabhdeep-srawn-search-update.html
> 
> 11 Members of the Hamilton Garrison including the RHLI, AsHofC and 31 Hamilton Service Battalion are going over to (Hopefully) bring Prabh home.
> 
> I'm proud to know all of you lads. *Goodspeed, and good luck*.    :yellow:



I second that! Good Luck!!


----------



## Edward Campbell (21 Jul 2013)

CBC News is reporting that the family has abandoned their own search for Prabhdeep Srawn.






Prabhdeep Srawn, seen in this recent photo, has not been seen since May 13. (Srawn family photo)


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jul 2013)

Search not over, says relative of man missing in Australia

A relative of the Ontario man missing in the Australian wilderness is denying a report that the search for him has been called off.

On Saturday, the Australian Broadcasting Corporation reported that Prabhdeep Srawn's family had given up hunting for the 25-year-old military reservist, who has been missing since May 13. But Srawn's cousin Ruby Singh-Sahota says the search is still on.

More at link


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 May 2015)

Bumped with the latest from AUS media ....


> An inquest has begun into the 2013 disappearance of Canadian man Prabhdeep Srawn in the New South Wales Snowy Mountains.
> 
> The 25-year-old Canadian Army reservist was last seen on May 13, 2013 when he left Charlotte Pass Village on a walk to Mount Kosciuszko.
> 
> ...


----------

